# GeForce 6200 AGP Problems



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi...
I just bought new GeForce 6200 AGP... I installed it properly...
I'm having problems with some of my games like: GTA SA, PUNISHER, SILENT Hill3, PRO EVO5, Cold Fear... When u load this games, the colors are all over the place, u cant see anything, just colors all over the screen!!!

If u had these kind of problem before, please, let me know how to solve it...


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

sounds either like its overheating or a driver error.

what drivers did you install also what directx do you have ?
i would recommend using a program like Everest Home edition or another temperature mointoring system and to see what the video cards Idle and Load temperatures are.

also i would recommend upgrading drivers possibly that might be the issu (sta away from the 90's drivers go into the nvidia archives and download the 80's those are the most stable)


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

I instaled drivers from the CD supplied.... And some games are ok, they work, no problems... Its just those games that caouse problem...
Its actualy brand new... Can it overheat if its new?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

it can overheat if its new if its a bad card.

go to nvidia.com and download the latest drivers and see if that might fix the problem. the cd that came with the card should have pretty new drivers but you never know.


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

I did it.. I got the latest drivers... I dont think there is a problem with drivers... As I said I can play some games... Its just those games that I wrote above...
ummm, I dont know what to do!!!
May be its overheating, but if it was overheating, I wont be able to play any games at all...
What do u think???
Why its only those particular games???


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

I just installed one of these and used these 84.21 drivers :
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=117742

The card runs well with those drivers.
Just remember to follow the proper procedure (cleaning out old drivers 1st) when installing new drivers. 
For comparison...3D Mark 2001 SE (XP 3200) *9540* 3D marks


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

Why did u download 84.21 drivers???
It seems to be old drivers...
Did u have problems playing games?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

the 84.21 drivers are the most stable ones ht new 90's arent so stable and could cause issues


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

I did it.. I got the latest drivers... I dont think there is a problem with drivers... As I said I can play some games... Its just those games that I wrote above...
ummm, I dont know what to do!!!
May be its overheating, but if it was overheating, I wont be able to play any games at all...
What do u think???
Why its only those particular games???


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i think its just in those games cause somethings weird with the compatibility with ur card and their engines.

since u installed the drivers then i dont think it cant be that.
try installing the latest directx 9.0c and see if that fixes it
if that doesnt work try the 84.21 drivers (if u have then never mind)

also compare the games and see wich are the most visual power using like graphics wich game needs to use the graphics card the most maybe then u can id the reason for overheating.


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

I have looked at readme of these games, they actually do support this type of card, they even support rubbish cards like MX and FXserious..
I used to have GeForceMX and it was ok, the games were working... I never had this problem with my old card....

I got directx9... directx 9.0c is it different?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

9c is just the latest thers 9 and 9b and then thers 9c. give it a shot with 9c but if everything was working fine with ur mx then it shouldnt be a problem with the 6200 ... not sure why this is caused.

maybe unplug the card put it back in and see, also not sure but maybe thers an power plug on the card wich needs u to plug in a molex or floppy power connector (might need more juice for some games) i dont think the 6200 requires that though u might as well check.

also whats your psu specs ? if thers not enough juice on 12v rail and the 6200 might need more (wich is unlikely) u might need a better psu.

u can calculate your watt usage by using a power usage calculator.


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

I think there is power plug on the card... I hev seen it in manuals this morning
Is it safe to powre it up?
I'll try to unplug my card and plug it back again, and see about the powre plug...
Just tell me if its safe to powre it up?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah make sure the power cable to the card is connected. usually its the molex big 4 pin or the smaller floppy connector also a 4 pin (this is more likely for the card)

also possibly there could be a weird bios setting wich might cause the crashes. make sure in the bios the agp is set to x8 and the aperature size is set to around 128 to 256


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey...
I my card doesnt have power conection...
My bios settings are wierd..
The the aperature size is set to 64 and AGP is set to automatic...
Do u think I should play with BIOS settings???


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thats what happens when u are in these games


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

I have changed the BIOS settings, but it still doesnt work, it deos same thing with these games!!!


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

my instalation guide, is wrong, it says my card has 4pin power connection but it dosnt, and it shows that it has bonus software, and it shows GeForce FX5800 Ultra...
its crap!!!


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

I added u to my msn... my msn is: E-MAIL REMOVED

Editor's note: Please use Private Messages to send sensitive information such as e-mail addresses in order to avoid.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Those artifacts resemble those exhibited by a bad GPU...


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

ebackhus said:


> Those artifacts resemble those exhibited by a bad GPU...


jup bad card see if you can RMA it. gj posting the screenshots really helped ray:


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah I'm gona return it to shop and get new one...
And see what happens after...
Thanks for your help mate!!!


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm gona return it tomorow to shop..
By the way how can u be in USA and Germany at the same time?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

im not just traveling  ill be back in the usa next year but still technically live in germany but the usa (still have my rents and family here in germany and also a place in virginia) 

dual citizenship ownz no country really knows where i am muhahahahaha


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey thats cool...
Dual Nationalty...
do u like binary numbers???
u always put them at the end:
01101101 01110010 00101110 01100110
01110010 01100001 01100111
01100111 01110011 
hahahahaha


----------



## lhuser (Oct 5, 2006)

This is cause by something bad on the card. It may be the GPU, but memory can also be the cause.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

punisher86 said:


> Hey thats cool...
> Dual Nationalty...
> do u like binary numbers???
> u always put them at the end:
> ...


hehe thats mr.fraggs in binary


----------



## lhuser (Oct 5, 2006)

Tell me, how d'you manage to read that???


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

I have problems again, I got new card again, the same one...
It does same thing again....
I'm really confused,,,
I noticed 1 thing on the card, it has 2 pin wierd connector...
But my PSU doesnt have 2 pin connector...
I dont know what to do...
Do u know if PSUs have 2 pin connectors?
may be its to do with my motherboard?
but it supports up to AGP 8X, and the aperture can be set to 256mb...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

as far as i know agp cards get all their power from the agp slot 
some pcie cards require an extra power plug connected to them
the 2 pin you don't connect power to it,does your card have a fan or just a heatsink for cooling


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

No it desont have a fan or heatsing, but its got the 2pin connector..
I dont know what to do?
the same card which got 128mb of memroy has got fan, I saw it on the internet...
And I check one website, it showed my card and it showed accessories for the card, and the fan was in there... 

So if its because of fan, can it cause problem in playing games???
If it has 2 pin connector it supposed to have a fan? 
Is it???


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

Can it be damaged if it works without fan?


----------



## lhuser (Oct 5, 2006)

In theory, they just placed it there just in case you would want a fan instead of the ehatsink. Usually, when they build it with a eatsink only, it should fit in there, but it may be overheating. You can always try and buy a fan to see if it would stop artifacting.


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

I saw on the Internet other manufacturers include fan on these type of cards!
Why its cosuing problem with theses games: GTA Vice City, GTA San Andreas, PRO Evo5, Punisher,Silent Hill3 and Wining Elevn7...
The other games like: Max Payne2, Half Life Blue Shift and AVP2.. they work properly.... look at screen shots I posted...
Those games were working with my old card which is GeForce MX400...

If it was overheting, it would do same thing with any game
Have u ever had this type of card?
If I continue using the card without a fan, would it break down?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

well if u continue using the card and it keeps on overheating it might eventually burn out due to the massive heat beating on it everyday.

i have not had this card but havent heard lots of good things about it so i cant say

if it was overheating it would propably do the same thing in everygame wich brings me to the conclusion that the gpu is bad and some pipelines are damaged.


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

But its not doing it in every game as I said... 
My motherboard is Jetway V400ADBL...
Do u think I should remove the card till I get a fan?
Or just take it back to shop and get a different card?
I want to buy GEFORCE 6600 LE 256MB AGP.... and its got a fan...
What do u think about that card?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

thats definatly better then the 6200 id recommend a 6600gt. the nvidia 6 series cards usually heat up quite a bit but a fan should help out


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

Do u think I should remove the card till I get a fan?
But 6600gt is hign end card, its not gona work on my motherboard? 
Do u think I should remove the card till I get a fan?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

punisher86 said:


> Do u think I should remove the card till I get a fan?
> But 6600gt is hign end card, its not gona work on my motherboard?
> Do u think I should remove the card till I get a fan?


6200 (w/heatsink only) should be fine with a well ventilated case. 
Load an app that will monitor GPU temp (Everest for example) and when the artifacts start, open Everest and observe the temp and post it here.

Try opening your case and blowing a desk or house fan at it and see if the temp/artifacting
diminishes. If it does then you have a cooling problem.

The 6200 is a decent cheap card that will run Vista (so far, so good on this machine) and the 6600GT is a much more powerful card that was upper echelon in its day. The problem with the 6600GT is that it's a power-monger.
It will choke a marginal power supply.

There are cards in the 7-series priced similar to 6600GT that are superior.
I have a 6600GT and I wish it was a 7600GS/GT

Here's a chart so you can compare some of the current cards:
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000662.html


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

I got Everest Home Edition, but its not showing the temperature 
The temp of my card is 62C all the time... see the screen shot


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

I maneged to reduce the temperature to 40C, but it still does the same thing!!!
Can anyone tell me what is the normal TEPERATURE for a Video Card???


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

Does anyone how can I check the list of compatible motherboards for GeForce6 Video Cards???
If you know the link, please psend it to me!!!
My card stays at 40C all the time, since I opend the case and put a house fan!!!


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thats another screenshot from NFS Most Wanted demo!!!
I'm downloading Quake4 demo, just to see if its gona do the same thing with other games...
Looking at that screen shot, can anyone tell me can it be my motherboard, causing the problem or can we just rule out the motherboard issue??? 
As I said before its not all the games, some games are ok!!!


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

I instaled Quake4 and it works!!!
I'm so 
If Quake 4 works, why the other games wont work with this stupid card???


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Now you know that you can lower your temps with a fan on that card.
Remember that you may void warranty if you remove the stock heatsink and install a fan.
Although I don't know the temp limits for a 6200, 40° is fine. My 6200 is idling at 46° right now.

I think that your problem may be a software issue, like settings or codecs.
I would take one of those games that won't run and dig into the requirements a little deeper. Contact the mfr. if necessary.
Take one at a time and make sure that you are in compliance.

Edit:
There's no list of compatible video cards that I know of. You just need to assess you machine's specifications very carefully to determine what it would support.
Then of your choices you have to determine which card creates the best balance of all your components. Then there's budget.
Post your system specs (complete) here and someone will help you.


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

Well those games were working with my old video card which was GeForce 400MX(very old)...

I've checked all the readme files of these games and they do support GeForce6, they even support GeForce 3and4....

Well just for a comparison: game called GTA Vice City(2002), is older than the game called Quake4(2004,5)!!! So Quake4 works but GTA Vice City, doesnt... and lets compare another game: Wining Eleven 7(year 2002,3)
doesnt work(does the funny color thing in game play) and Quake4(2004,5) which works.... I'm really    

And I checked read me file of NFS Most Wanted, it does support GeForce6, but again it doesnt work on my pc!!!

What if I try to reinstall one of those games and see what happens???

Thats My System specs(complete)... and a screen from Quake4!!!

I hope someone would be able to advice me what to do with that Video Card!!!


----------



## SleepyWeasel (Jun 24, 2005)

Ok, I'm chipping in because I have the exact same problem (except with Tribes: Vengeance). I REALLY don't think overheating is an issue, because the heatsink on my 6200 seems cool enough, and I'm not having major temp issues. Anyway, is there a good 3rd party driver or an nVidia driver that would resolve these rendering issues?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

you could try it with omega drivers

http://www.omegadrivers.net/nvidia/win2k_xp.php

give those a shot the nvidia ones on the omega site are as old as my grandma so not sure if that will fix the problem maybe some of the cards werent supported yet.

try to go back also as mentined before to the 84.12 versions from the drivers and give those a shot.


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

I have tried 84.12 versions, it does the same thing...
I'm gona try omega drivers, if its not gona work, I'll take my card back to shop....
Can anyone look at the specs of my PC, which O posted above, and tell me if my motherboard does support GeForce6 series cards...


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

I tried all types of drivers for my card, it doesnt work with certain games
I'm just gona return the card back to shop!!!


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah maybe try an ati card


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

punisher86 said:


> Can anyone look at the specs of my PC, which O posted above, and tell me if my motherboard does support GeForce6 series cards...


You have a 2500 Barton, 1GB ram, an AGP 8x slot, but what is your power supply ??
With a good power supply you may be able to run a 7600GS/GT or more.
If you are buying from a local retailer, they should be able to recommend something from your specs.
You might also want to take another look at that power chart I posted.


----------



## toadula (Oct 16, 2006)

I've the same bloody card inno3d 6200A le 256mb and its really crap. Games hang,graphics suffers from fuzzy patches and system crashes. Maybe its has an issue with AMD mobbos. Did everything like installing old drivers etc but still can't get it to work well. Damn.. gonna sell it away soon.


----------



## cleanrabbit (Nov 2, 2006)

Yo ho ho all!
i know this is an old thread, however i found the simplest answer to this problem

Right, the 6200a (AGP) has a small problem when it comes to heat. The poor heatsink doesnt cut it, and DOES need a fan on it when playing games such as quake4, CSS, DOD2 and such. After 4 days of benchmarking this thing for my employer, ive seen temp's up towards 75C.
Thats bloody hot lads.
30-40 is usual for standard operating load, even when overclocked ((Which, by the way, does nothing for FPS as the core defaults under 3D environments!))

Right, back to the "crash" issue.....
This card is a pain for drivers, OmegaDrivers doesnt support this card ((as someone said, their Nvidia drivers are as old as his granny)) so its down to the stock Nforce drivers to do the job. which isnt great on most cards, but seems ok with this.
However, if you have installed this card and just updated your drivers, your in for trouble! you must, and i mean this MUST re-install windows to get an almost flawless playability with this card. soooooooooooooooo. grab your windows installation disk, FULL FORMAT your harddrive ((makes life easier later on)) as soon as your done put on your normal drivers that you got with the card, plus mobo drivers, sound and such. Get online and get XP-SP2 if you need it, followed by all the other updates. ((yea, this is a day job!!))
Finally, get to the Nvidia site and grab the new driver pack from them. Install new drivers, and away you go.

Tested this card at stock and overclocked speeds on the following games
Anno1602
Diablo 2
Fable
The Sims 2 (with all expansions)
Freelancer
Doom 3
FEAR
Quake 3 & 4
Unreal Tauney 2k3 & 2k4
Day of Defeat
Day of Defeat Source
CounterStike 1.6
CounterStrike Source
Moto GP 3
Need for Speed Underground 2
Need for speed Most Wanted

All games worked as expected on the following systems
Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe
1Gig Crucial Ballistix Ram (DDR400)
160Gig Weston Digital PATA Harddrive
Windows XP Pro SP2

Asrock AM2NF3
1Gig Crucial Ballistix Ram (DDR2)
250Gig Weston Digital SATA Harddrive
Windows XP Pro SP2


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

cleanrabbit said:


> even when overclocked ((Which, by the way, does nothing for FPS as the core defaults under 3D environments!))


so ur saying over clocking the card doesnt increase FPS ? thats a new one to me

like u said and i said its the eat thats killing this card :wave:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sorry mate, I have this card, use stock nvidia drivers 92.47 and i run COD2, Prey, and other with no problems, running directx 9.0c. AND I DIDNT HAVE TO REINSTALL XP. I wouldnt be supprised if it is the settings on the application. But my point is, i play at a reasonable frame rate, on the newest of games with no problem with heat or anything else actually.


----------



## cleanrabbit (Nov 2, 2006)

mmmmmmm. well i do beleive that this card is rated to "destruct" at 110C. so its not really a problem, however i dont like to see chips get any higher than 60C when im going to be playing games and such. Because its a passive heatsink, its also quite relient on the ambient, or room temp too, so if your in a heatwave in summer pumping 42C air around your PC in a hot room, then its gonna be hard to keep the temp below 60C under stress.

Erm, as for the overclocking, all my tests are very, very unique.
i overclock cards using riva-tuner. clocking goes up nice on both the core and memory clocks. However, as soon as you go into any 3 game, the core clock drops back to its default settings. The monitor in riva-tuner, as well as 2 others that i used just reported the core to default to 350MHz as soon as a game, or even DXDiag's 3D tests kick in....
gay?

Some people who already installed windows with SP2 before getting games and other app's installed will NOT have any issues when replacing a GFX card ((providing they are of the same maker)). However, if its a system WITHOUT SP2, or a system thats been used a lot for over 6 months, the chances that hardware-related troubles will occure when hardware is upgraded increases dramatically. Again thou, with the right hardware to start with, hardware troubles are near extinct no matter what you do.

To re-install and go through my steps thou is my own personal way to secure against 99% of hardware related errors.


----------

